# 2005 Pathfinder Check Engine Light



## jimmy sparks (Oct 22, 2009)

Good evening folks:

Sorry if this was posted but I am new here and did a search and could not find the topic. Also, did I say that I know little to nothing about autos.

Here is my story:
1) Back in June, my check engine light went on (2005 Pathfinder Off Road) and I brought it to the dealer and was told it was the gas cap;
2) I left the dealer with the light off and 4 days later, it went on again;
3) I called the dealer and was told to replace the gas cap, which I did and to wait approx. 2 weeks for the computer to cycle and it will go off;
4) 2 weeks go by and the light is still on. I call dealer and was told to replace the cap with an original Nissan gas cap and wait another 2 weeks.
5) 2 weeks go by and the light is still on. I go to one of the auto parts stores who does the diagnostic for free and was told it was the gas cap or a leak in the fuel line;
6) I go to another Nissan dealer and was told that it was a crushed air vapor filter and they replaced it. Though I drove out with the light off, it went on after 4 days. 

The only thing I noticed that was not fixed was what appears to be a disconnected hose under the hood on the drivers side. The dealer told me that it plugs into the in cabin air filter but I can't seem to find where it goes. Keep in ind, the second dealer (I know) and did not charge me for the work.

Just don;t know what to do next.

Any advice would be appreciated.:lame:


----------



## RedAlert (Jun 19, 2009)

If theyre telling you it was the gas cap, the code was probably p0455, gross evap leak. Most of the time the problem is the gas cap, but the other times its the vent control valve sticking open. You can replace the valve for about 85 bucks and ten minutes of time, or remove it, soak it in PB blaster over night, then clean it out with low VOC brake cleaner and reassemble it. Worked like a charm on my Frontier. Both vehicles have a crappy design on the evap canister which allows water to get down to the valve. Nissan has released a new version with afilter on it, but it's more involved to install and requires drilling the frame. Find the evap canister behind the l/r wheel. The valve is on the top of the canister with two hoses going to it. Turn it counter clockwise about 1/4 turn and pull it out to remove it.


----------



## jimmy sparks (Oct 22, 2009)

Crap you are good!

You are right, the code was a P0455 gross evap leak. I am pretty handy and will do what you say. Do I need to have the truck on a lift?


----------



## RedAlert (Jun 19, 2009)

jimmy sparks said:


> Crap you are good!
> 
> You are right, the code was a P0455 gross evap leak. I am pretty handy and will do what you say. Do I need to have the truck on a lift?


I did mine laying on my back in the drive way. The Pathy sits a little lower, but it should be doable. At most, just jack the l/r up and take the tire off. Should be more than enough room. Just make sure once you have soaked the vent valve, to clean it out good with brake cleaner (use non flamable only!!). If you get the valve out and it is rusty (just look in the lower hole, theres a spring with a pintle/ point on it), this may or may not work. Light rust you should be good to go with. I have seen them so bad it was basically rotting apart also(funny only being 3 years old)


----------

